
A Break in the Quest for the Quantum Speed Limit - peter_d_sherman
https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/576484/
======
peter_d_sherman
"For the past few years, Hartnoll, Sachdev, and other theorists have been
attacking the problem using a surprising “holographic duality” that
mathematically connects systems of scrambled quantum particles, like those in
strange metals, to imaginary black holes in one higher dimension. (The black
hole pops out of the particle system like a hologram.)"

~~~
taneq
Any time I see this kind of esoteric research I can't quite shake the feeling
that secretly they're taking the piss.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I didnt' realize that mathematics was esoteric.

~~~
nl
There's probably a few thousand people on earth making contributions in this
field. Calling it esoteric is probably fair.

Claiming it makes something think that they are taking the piss merely because
it's hard to understand isn't really the reaction I'd expect on HN.

~~~
alasdair_
>Claiming it makes something think that they are taking the piss merely
because it's hard to understand isn't really the reaction I'd expect on HN.

It's not that it's simply hard to understand, it's that the language used is
fantastical - "imaginary black holes" is a pretty far out notion for many.

------
shroom
Say it after me tetramethyltetrathiafulvalenes!

This is the current winner of strangest material name I’ve read. Anyone who
can top it?

~~~
AllegedAlec
Arsole

Cummintonite

Rhamnetin

And that's before getting into biological molecules, which sometimes have
names like Sonic Hedgehog or Pikachuin.

